# Toshiba Satellite A215 -S5818 PSAFGU-05F01D can't Boot



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Laptop
--with win Vista


STATUS:
a) Laptop wont boot
b) Screen remains Black after turning on Power
c) Power, Power-on and battery-charging Lights are ALL on
d) Fan--->starts, CDrom-->Runs! starts to read --
e) USB - ports - NO POWER (All of them)
d) Untill yesterday! Both AC-adpter & Battery both functioning
e) Today morning -- only On battery
f) With only AC-adapter-----Laptop- lights, Fans, cdrom etc wont start
f) Laptop makes a starange sound when both adapter and battery plugged in --- (Tack...1...tack..1...tack...1...etc !sound)
h)Tried Recovering using CD-rom----NOTHING!(CD starts to read but abruptly stops after 1 min. & Laptop turns off!

History:
After several attempts(3-4x), trying to boot &laptop suddenly switching itself off, was able to boot. Chose---startwindows normaly and it switched off again. Tried an once again, but this time starting in safemode. Worked! Made a restore and also made a windows live & Macfee security suite update! Laptop failed in the process of updating Macfee

Extra info: 
The day before all this started i had used a live CD "BACTRACK 5" to check for rootkits and on quitting the session, the maschine "hang" too

Would like to know how to proceed! Solve this problem! What could this be? BIOS? HDisk? Motherboard? what?

Thanking you in advance for the solution!

LoneTree


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello LoneTree and welcome to TSF,

Hard to tell what the issue may be at this point.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

PROGRESS REPORT

Thanks for the attention!Thanks indeed!

1) Changed the AC- Adapter! - Results
Battery charging again
No strange ( Tack..1..Tack....1....Tack.....) sounds any more
No abrupt shut downs of maschine after starting CD/DVD

Tried all as instructed.........But i still cant boot into VISTA

Yes, i had already seen the BSOD INSTRUCTIONS. They are quite standardised. 

Please note> In my case ....I CANT BOOT!!!!!! NO POWER ON USB ports etc. So the only option at my disposal is CD-DVD rom. It seems to work.

Please help! I do appreciate!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry friends / helpers!
I am not able to give you a status report, but i will.........TOMORROW!

Thanks for being patient with me.

LoneTree


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Sir Gavinazach

As promised, here i am again as promised!

STATUS REPORT...................:

Tried to start the CD UBDCD version 5.03 but all in vain! CD/DVD starts and runs....._its activity light up! However, it stops after about a minute. And thats it......

I have tried booting using CD about (4-5 x)

So...pleaser save my soul....! WHAT NEXT?
_


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try using the link in my signature to put UBCD on USB drive and attempt.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

REPORT>>

TRIAL OF USE OF UBCD PER USB!

Sir I tried as you suggested! Made A Bootable USB /stick with UBDCD on it. There was not expected progress. Probed it ob all 4 ports as well.

what Next? I am more than attentive! 

LoneTree


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

....Um? Is it in my Name?.....:upset:

LoneTree


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, you mentioned the USB ports weren't working before. Unfortunately the optical drive doesn't seem to be functioning properly either.

How far into the boot does the computer get?


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

How far The BOOT goes?? NO WHERE! This means that apart from the fans starting and the CD/DVD starting to run for about a minute, i have a dead and black screen.

FOR EXPLORATION:
Allow me to think loud sir!............:idea: What if i tried to boot from / using an
SD card? Can any one give me a lead? Does it make sense? How do i go about it?

FACT:
The laptop has a slot for an SD card!

LoneTree


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry. I was under the impression that you were getting POST. You are still in a black screen situation. Did you follow all of the steps in the black screen post?

I am sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

OK! No problem!
So.........What now? Should get worried?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you follow all the steps and outlines in the Black Screen thread???

If you did, then it is highly likely the motherboard is failed.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Sir.

So.......I am Back with a new strategy. 

First please let me know what you think about the following>

1. Motherboard Testing Card. 
Have you used one before? Are they reliable?

2. Thermal Grease? 


Thanks

LoneTree


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

All the diagnostic card will do is give you a POST diagnostic code. Depending on what the code is, it will likely not be repairable and require a replacement motherboard.

If you want my honest opinion. It is not worth the time, energy or money to do so.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi master
need your help once again........

I have managed to find a systemboard that might.......((FIT)) on my old maschine. pleas take a look and let me know before i can buy it.
*
V000108710 – SATELLITE A210/A215 AMD MOTHERBOARD*

1) Is it compatible ?
2) What should i take into account before the purchase

Help please .....Thanks in advance

LT

Ps if you wish i could send some pics .


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sir...Gavinzach*

I found this using google. More Questions sir...
*
Information:
*
**The details in red are different. Those underlined, in red and in bracket are the spec. of the dead maschine.*

Quetions:
a) Can Still use my old CPU on the herein mentioned system board ( V000108710 ) ??
*Replaces part number: V000108710*
*Motherboard will work in all the following Toshiba Satellite A215 Series Laptops:*


*Toshiba Satellite A210-ST1616*
*Toshiba Satellite A215*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S5802*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S5807*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S5808*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S5815*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S5818 ..... ( THIS IS MY DEAD MASCHINE)
*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7407*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7407*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7408*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7414*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7414*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7416*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7417*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7418*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7418*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7421*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7422*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7425*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7427*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7427*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7433*
*Toshiba Satellite A215-S7433*
*Toshiba Satellite Pro A210-EZ22003X*
*Toshiba Satellite Pro A210-EZ2201*
*Toshiba Satellite Pro A210-EZ2202X*
*Toshiba Satellite Pro A210-EZ2202X*
*Toshiba Satellite Pro A210-EZ2203X*
MOTHERBOARD SPECS:


_Processor:_ The 1.9 GHz AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 *(DEAD MASCHINE 2.0 GHz AMD TURION 64 x2 Dual Core Mobile Technology TL-60 )* processor offers a dual-core architecture, which delivers additional computing resources to help expand your PC's capabilities by providing higher throughput and simultaneous computing--increasing your performance by up to 80 percent. You'll be able to perform multiple tasks such as digital rendering and gaming all while running virus scan or other background tasks seamlessly thanks to the innovative Direct Connect Architecture. And it's designed to handle simultaneous 32- and 64-bit computing with no degradation in performance. You'll enjoy long battery life thanks to the AMD PowerNow! power management technology, which delivers performance on demand and can extend system battery life up to 65 percent. And the AMD Digital Media XPress technology delivers stellar multimedia performance and playback on digital entertainment such as games, streaming video and audio, DVDs, and music. Each processing core has a 512 KB L2 cache (for a 1 MB total), and this processor can deliver up to a 1600 MHz system bus for lightning quick computing reflexes. (An L2, or secondary, cache temporarily stores data; and a larger L2 cache can help speed up your system's performance. The FSB carries data between the CPU and RAM, and a faster front-side bus will deliver better overall performance.)
_Hard Drive:_ Serial ATA (SATA) *(160GB)*
_Memory:_ (DDR2, PC5300) It provides two DIMM slots and has a large 4 GB maximum RAM capacity. It also offers a top-of-class 667 MHz speed. *(THE SAME)*
*Video & Audio* *(THE SAME )*
Video is powered by the ATI Radeon XPress 1200 integrated video/graphics card, which delivers up to 319 MB of dynamically allocated video RAM shared with the system RAM. ATI's HyperMemory technology allows the chipset to run in either Unified Memory Architecture (UMA) mode or with dedicated frame buffer memory to enhance graphics performance. It also features an integrated audio card with headphone and microphone jacks.
*
Connectivity & Expansion*


4 USB 2.0 ports for connecting a wide range of peripherals--from digital cameras to MP3 players
1 FireWire (also known as IEEE 1394 or i.Link) port for connecting digital video camcorders and other peripherals
1 ExpressCard 54/34 slot
Video out: VGA and S-Video
Stereo headphones/speakers/line-out
Microphone/line-in
5-in-1 memory card reader (Secure Digital, MultiMedia, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, xD Picture Card)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry about missing your previous post. 

You should have no problem using your CPU with the replacement board.

As for compatibility... So long as that list is correct, you should have no issues with the board fitting in the enclosure.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello there
I am deeply getting into hardware issues. Its exciting...:tongue:

I have an offer of another MOBO / Used ..... and its still compatible ( MB 690MC) with my dead one. The ISSUE AT HAND==== ITS AN INTEL AND NOT AMD MOBO. But still Toshiba A215 series.

Questions:

a) Can I Still use / Reseat my old AMD Turion CPU on this MOBO?

b) What about my other Peripherals? Toshiba SATA HD with Vista installed on it? 
DC / DVD ROM? Modem? Wireless card? etc

I am trying to gather as much information as i can based on experience and know-how. 
This will enable be to make to take an educated risk.......*RISK MANAGEMENT* 

PS: I have Checked and compared the Mother boards, with the dead one using pictures. Optically they both look the same / Alike /Similar. Including physical detail like knobs, slots and buttons.

Thanks
LT


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

a) No. The Intel and AMD sockets and chipsets are not compatible.

b) All peripherals should work without issue, but the OS will require a fresh installation.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

